# clowning around



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Great shot Riceburner.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice macro shot, what kind of camera/lens are you using?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

not really a macro shot...more of an extreme close up. 

manual focus Tamrom 90mm with a Nikon mount on an Olympus DSLR. The lens is the important part....any body will do.

Dolphins have a perma grin....guess these guys have a perma scare???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Now that's a real macro!

It looks like they're stuck in horror mode.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I do love that shot :3


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Clown loaches are Sooo awesome! I love watching mine play around and do weird things, they are just so quirky!


----------

